# Bye Lyft



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Two more weeks and lyft should be gone. I have a feeling so are all our lawsuit winnings.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Do tell.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> Do tell.


Law firms been shady, Lyfts out of money and can't weather the storm. Next few days all rideshare will be hauled. 
my prediction was lyft would be gone by feb, but I was a couple months off.

I have a feeling, lyft hasn't paid the law firm. They have 30 days to do so.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Hmmm...interesting.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Do they have enough money to pay the Chapter 11 lawyers?


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Do they have enough money to pay the Chapter 11 lawyers?


Lyfts ceo has tons of money and can easily pay the lawyers


----------



## hpdriver (Jan 24, 2015)

I am glad its over. Now Uber can raise prices.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Lyft's reliance on scooters will hurt. Miami was the first, I think, to ban their use in the wake of the Trump Plague.


----------



## Sampson10 (Jun 14, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> Lyft's reliance on scooters will hurt. Miami was the first, I think, to ban their use in the wake of the Trump Plague.


Awe, look another case of Trump Derangement Syndrome. The Chinese Virus has nothing to do with MAGA POTUS. I hope you are ok this November when we give him 4 more years of KAG.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> Law firms been shady, Lyfts out of money and can't weather the storm. Next few days all rideshare will be hauled.
> my prediction was lyft would be gone by feb, but I was a couple months off.
> 
> I have a feeling, lyft hasn't paid the law firm. They have 30 days to do so.


There's a better chance of Mcdonalds having a full vegan menu. Uber and Lyft will never go under. Last resort they would merge.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Sampson10 said:


> Awe, look another case of Trump Derangement Syndrome. The Chinese Virus has nothing to do with MAGA POTUS. I hope you are ok this November when we give him 4 more years of KAG.


It's true. Not to make this political but Trump will win. Joe has neither the mental prowess nor the aggressiveness that Trump does. His record isn't good either. Trump and the GOP are going to rip it apart.

I'm divided on the prospect. However, it's a near forgone conclusion that we're looking at 4 more years with Trump. There's certainly a chance Biden could eek it out but it's pretty slim.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

How much cash does Lyft have? How much cash did they use in operations last year? How much of their loss came from non-cash items like stock-based comp? Assuming 80% decline in revenue, how much cash will they use over the next twelve months? 

Trying you understand how you are calculating their demise.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

OP is functionally illiterate, just like his Forever President.
Lyft has 3 bln in cash. 

Uber is going Under.
In my city Uber is hard to spot, and that’s mostly because Uber envolved itself in politics - the CEO was on the transition team of Trump to the White House. Big mistake.
No one who is a rational, normal person want anything to do with Uber for that reason.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

hpdriver said:


> I am glad its over. Now Uber can raise prices.


They probably would raise prices if Lyft collapsed but I'm pretty sure the Driver rates will remain the same especially considering how much money they are losing due to COVID-19. They are gonna have to make this money back somehow. And it will be at the driver's expense you can pretty much bet on that!


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

There is nothing stopping Lyft from filing for bankruptcy and starting a new company with a new name the very next day.



ftupelo said:


> How much cash does Lyft have? How much cash did they use in operations last year? How much of their loss came from non-cash items like stock-based comp? Assuming 80% decline in revenue, how much cash will they use over the next twelve months?
> 
> Trying you understand how you are calculating their demise.


*Lyft* is in a much stronger financial condition than *Uber*. ... *Lyft's* $2.9 billion in *cash* would last roughly seven years (30 quarters) based on its operating *cash* burn in the just-reported quarter. The company, which reported its profit this week, posted a whopper of a quarterly loss: $356 million.

When Will Uber And Lyft Run Out Of Cash?


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Sampson10 said:


> Awe, look another case of Trump Derangement Syndrome. The Chinese Virus has nothing to do with MAGA POTUS. I hope you are ok this November when we give him 4 more years of KAG.


Spoken like a true Trump supporter. Gleefully repeating his racism.

True that Trump had nothing to do with the creation of the virus. But the US response to it is all his. Which from what I can tell was

"The virus doesn't exist"
"It exists, but its not bad. Just being overblown and politicized by the Dems"
"The numbers are actually going down, not up"
"It will go away on its own"
"Can't we just give them the flu vaccine?"
"This blindsided the world!"
"I knew it was a pandemic and have been saying it all along."
He owns this response


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

jazzapt said:


> Spoken like a true Trump supporter. Gleefully repeating his racism.
> 
> True that Trump had nothing to do with the creation of the virus. But the US response to it is all his. Which from what I can tell was
> 
> ...


Please refer to it as #ButHerEmailsVirus.


----------



## gonzotildawn (May 28, 2016)

Sampson10 said:


> The Chinese Virus has nothing to do with MAGA POTUS. I hope you are ok this November when we give him 4 more years of KAG.


I'm not a liberal... but this MAGA / KAG thing irks me.
I'm convinced it's merchandising.
*M*ake *A*merica *G*reat *A*gain doesn't need to be* K*eep *A*merica *G*reat
*Made* *A*merica *G*reat *A*gain says it... without having to buy new hats!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sampson10 said:


> Awe, look another case of Trump Derangement Syndrome. The Chinese Virus has nothing to do with MAGA POTUS. I hope you are ok this November when we give him 4 more years of KAG.














jazzapt said:


> Spoken like a true Trump supporter. Gleefully repeating his racism.
> 
> True that Trump had nothing to do with the creation of the virus. But the US response to it is all his. Which from what I can tell was
> 
> ...


Well
A lot of the B.S. WAS trying to keep the Economy floating. . .


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

While I hate the way LYFT does business .. I do make 20-30% of my income from them monthly so I do hope they survive....


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 433803
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then there is "I take responsibly for nothing".

But whatever you need to say to yourself that keeps him great in your mind.

My mind explodes frequently when I see that incredible amount of BS that Trump supporters are willing to overlook on a daily basis (and I am no liberal).


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

AngelAdams said:


> Two more weeks and lyft should be gone. I have a feeling so are all our lawsuit winnings.


Yawn.. If anything Lyft is far stronger today then they were just 6 months ago.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Back on topic. We are just at the beginning of this. Both Uber and Lyft could go under. So could countless other companies. The end result from this is going to be devastating all around. No way around it.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

jazzapt said:


> Back on topic. We are just at the beginning of this. Both Uber and Lyft could go under. So could countless other companies. The end result from this is going to be devastating all around. No way around it.


Lyft and Uber are the best suited to survive this. They can close all their hubs, send all their employees on unpaid leave. The integrity of their app isn't going anywhere. Revenue will be frozen but so will expenses. It'll be fine.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Lyft and Uber are the best suited to survive this. They can close all their hubs, send all their employees on unpaid leave. The integrity of their app isn't going anywhere. Revenue will be frozen but so will expenses. It'll be fine.


Lets hope you are right. Although will it matter? If things go a certain way, and Uber and Lyft survive, everyone will want to sign up. There will be Uber and Lyft drivers everywhere, but very few pax to be found.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

jazzapt said:


> Lets hope you are right. Although will it matter? If things go a certain way, and Uber and Lyft survive, everyone will want to sign up. There will be Uber and Lyft drivers everywhere, but very few pax to be found.


Lyft and Uber haven't hired new drivers in NYC for about 2 years. I can see how that would be a problem in another market. Good luck man.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Lyft and Uber haven't hired new drivers in NYC for about 2 years. I can see how that would be a problem in another market. Good luck man.


Thanks. FYI just got an email from Lyft. New applicants for drivers are being put on a wait list. I wonder how long that will last. And if Uber will do the same.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

jazzapt said:


> Spoken like a true Trump supporter. Gleefully repeating his racism.
> 
> True that Trump had nothing to do with the creation of the virus. But the US response to it is all his. Which from what I can tell was
> 
> ...


Racism? Please explain.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> Racism? Please explain.


Easy. His insistence on calling it the "Chinese Virus". What is the point of that? Why is that even necessary? It has a name. Actually 3.

Sars-Cov-2
COVID - 19 (or he can call it COVID for short)
Coronavirus
His excuse that the disease originated in China, therefore it is fine to call it that, is BS. The fact the he refers to it as the "Chinese Virus" gives credence that idea that the virus belongs to the Chinese, and that we have them to blame for it. Thus giving many a reason to scapegoat a whole race of people, and for some, a reason to retaliate (something that was happening anyway, but give it to Trump, he likes to throw gas on the fire).

This is not the kind of language we should expect from the President of the United States. There is no valid reason for the POTUS to call it by anything else but one of it's scientific names. But here were are and Trump supporters love it. Which is the reason he does it. He knows it pisses off the left, and that his supporters eat that up. The consequences of his words don't matter to his supporters, as long as it pisses liberals off, it's gold.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Did he claim one race to be superior to another? That's the definition of racism. Calling it Chinese has nothing to do with a race of people, but referring to a location, and he wants to make sure the Chinese government gets the full credit they deserve for hiding this virus from the world before acting on it. Trust me it's not just Trump, the whole world is pissed at China right now. Don't turn his words into something they're not.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> Did he claim one race to be superior to another? That's the definition of racism. Calling it Chinese has nothing to do with a race of people, but referring to a location, and he wants to make sure the Chinese government gets the full credit they deserve for hiding this virus from the world before acting on it. Trust me it's not just Trump, the whole world is pissed at China right now. Don't turn his words into something they're not.


∆∆ This ∆∆ The Chinese government covered this mess up and even told their people it wasn't person to person communicable at first... The held back valuable info from the world for 30+ days... And honestly I doubt the info they provide now is accurate... They ARE responsible for this pandemic being worldwide... And the fact TRUMP called them on it is great... If you have an issue with the man for stating facts.... Then you really need to get a grip on reality...

I said it before but here it goes again... We put up with your idiot for 8 years... You can put up with ours for another 4 1/2.... And after this stimulus money hits... Your boy Biden ain't got a snowballs chance in hell..... As if he ever did.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> Did he claim one race to be superior to another? That's the definition of racism. Calling it Chinese has nothing to do with a race of people, but referring to a location, and he wants to make sure the Chinese government gets the full credit they deserve for hiding this virus from the world before acting on it. Trust me it's not just Trump, the whole world is pissed at China right now. Don't turn his words into something they're not.


So let's act like a child about it and give it a childish name? Sorry, but that is not a valid excuse. There are plenty of other ways to let his displeasure known. I don't have to turn his words into anything. The words "Chinese Virus" literally means "it is the virus of the Chinese". it in no way conveys "oh, that's the virus the Chinese Government screwed up on, so that is the way the POTUS is letting them know about it". You actually have to twist HIS words to make that work. For once I would like to see him act like an adult. But I know that is asking too much.

Whether or not his intention is racial is beside the point. It's the fact that when his words can be construed as racist, he doesn't care. And neither do his supporters.



Dekero said:


> I said it before but here it goes again... We put up with your idiot for 8 years... You can put up with ours for another 4 1/2.... And after this stimulus money hits... Your boy Biden ain't got a snowballs chance in hell..... As if he ever did.


Where did I say I was an Obama fan and that Biden was my boy. Can it be possible that someone sees Trump as a horrible president is not a Democrat. Or does the concept of that blow YOUR mind?


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

You're right, his supporters don't care how demented people construe his words because they are either mentally lacking the ability or they have an alterior motive to twist his words. "Chinese" is not referring to a people or culture but to the geographic location where it came from and the government that is to blame. You're the one doing the extra work trying to twist something so obvious into something else.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

jazzapt said:


> Back on topic. We are just at the beginning of this. Both Uber and Lyft could go under. So could countless other companies. The end result from this is going to be devastating all around. No way around it.


Why would an APP go under? If pressed, Lyft and Uber can be easily run by two people each, the owner/CEO and an IT guy, from their living rooms.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

jazzapt said:


> So let's act like a child about it and give it a childish name? Sorry, but that is not a valid excuse. There are plenty of other ways to let his displeasure known. I don't have to turn his words into anything. The words "Chinese Virus" literally means "it is the virus of the Chinese". it in no way conveys "oh, that's the virus the Chinese Government screwed up on, so that is the way the POTUS is letting them know about it". You actually have to twist HIS words to make that work. For once I would like to see him act like an adult. But I know that is asking too much.
> 
> Whether or not his intention is racial is beside the point. It's the fact that when his words can be construed as racist, he doesn't care. And neither do his supporters.
> 
> ...


Yep blows my mind cuz the man has done more for our country in 3 1/2 years than the last nucklehead did in all 8....as a president he gets no credit from the media and people like you... Which is a damn joke...

As for this feeling about the "CHINESE VIRUS" do some research and if you honestly don't think China made this crap your not being honest with yourself... Started in 1 city, they hid it for months, it was nowhere else but Wuhan until they spread it from there... That's not the way virus's start...They are communists and have known human rights issues and lie to their people daily... So China didn't cause it... Whatever.

We will never know for sure because they lie about actual facts... Wouldn't you if you had let a manmade virus loose on your own people... That you then proceeded to lose control of it??? But hey it's Trump's fault for calling it what it is...


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Everything you are saying is opinion (particularly the idea of how much he has done). Which is fine. Even if I were to agree on what China did, there are better ways get that across than labeling it the Chinese Virus. It is irresponsible and dangerous. 

But I will stop hijacking this threat. This is about Lyft.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> There's a better chance of Mcdonalds having a full vegan menu. Uber and Lyft will never go under. Last resort they would merge.


There is nothing lyft has that Uber wants. The only thing that will survive is the name Uber under Alphabet.



dauction said:


> Yawn.. If anything Lyft is far stronger today then they were just 6 months ago.


Their stock is in the shitter. No fresh money and no business.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

AngelAdams said:


> There is nothing lyft has that Uber wants. The only thing that will survive is the name Uber under Alphabet.
> 
> 
> Their stock is in the shitter. No fresh money and no business.


lol.. Just amazed how some of you even dress yourselves


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> Lyft's reliance on scooters will hurt. Miami was the first, I think, to ban their use in the wake of the Trump Plague.


Holly shit, I had forgotten about those. I haven't been in the city for a couple months now. I hated those things, just thrown everywhere.



EastBayRides said:


> Why are you here? Clearly you are not old enough to drive.


I agree, but it's still funny.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> There is nothing lyft has that Uber wants. The only thing that will survive is the name Uber under Alphabet.
> 
> 
> Their stock is in the shitter. No fresh money and no business.


In the United States if Uber aquired Lyft they would have a monopoly. It would take another company 5-7 years to even compete with Uber if that happened. Unless an established competitor came from over seas.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Sampson10 said:


> Awe, look another case of Trump Derangement Syndrome. The Chinese Virus has nothing to do with MAGA POTUS. I hope you are ok this November when we give him 4 more years of KAG.


There's a great new documentary on HBO, you would benefit from. Not just trump, the reason you feel that way. Check it out.



ftupelo said:


> How much cash does Lyft have? How much cash did they use in operations last year? How much of their loss came from non-cash items like stock-based comp? Assuming 80% decline in revenue, how much cash will they use over the next twelve months?
> 
> Trying you understand how you are calculating their demise.


I'm rlly good at seeing through bullshit. Saw it all coming. Made a killing on Kmart and Sears. You'll see.



oishiin driving said:


> OP is functionally illiterate, just like his Forever President.
> Lyft has 3 bln in cash.
> 
> Uber is going Under.
> ...


Those might be your feelings. The only thing of value in rideshare is the name Uber


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Sampson10 said:


> Awe, look another case of Trump Derangement Syndrome. The Chinese Virus has nothing to do with MAGA POTUS. I hope you are ok this November when we give him 4 more years of KAG.


Do you understand that Trump is going to get us all killed? Do you have any idea how bad this man is at running the most powerful country in the world? We basically elected Charlie Sheen president. This man only cares about himself and his money. Corona virus is a biological weapon unleashed because of the idiot we call a president. He tries to bully the world but bullies never win. If this man gets elected again we will all die, if this virus doesn't kill us all first. The man is a terrorist.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Do you understand that Trump is going to get us all killed? Do you have any idea how bad this man is at running the most powerful country in the world? We basically elected Charlie Sheen president. This man only cares about himself and his money. Corona virus is a biological weapon unleashed because of the idiot we call a president. He tries to bully the world but bullies never win. If this man gets elected again we will all die, if this virus doesn't kill us all first. The man is a terrorist.


Roflmao....yerr funnnnny.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> In the United States if Uber aquired Lyft they would have a monopoly. It would take another company 5-7 years to even compete with Uber if that happened. Unless an established competitor came from over seas.


Tesla


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> Tesla


Autonomous? Maybe 10 years


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

All the democrats need to chill. If you watched Fox News for an hr you would understand the brainwashing. That’s not to say dems aren’t brainwashed themselves. Get a grip of yourselves and go by fact vs feeling. TURN OFF CABLE NEWS, AND GET OFF FACEBOOK. 

as far as rideshare the only company that will have a true Monopoly is Tesla.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> Roflmao....yerr funnnnny.


You'll see. You think this is bad? You have no idea whats coming our way if this man gets re-elected. Hell I think even Trump knows.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Autonomous? Maybe 10 years


Tesla owns 99% of the industries data. Within 5 years the network will be activated.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> All the democrats need to chill. If you watched Fox News for an hr you would understand the brainwashing. That's not to say dems aren't brainwashed themselves. Get a grip of yourselves and go by fact vs feeling. TURN OFF CABLE NEWS, AND GET OFF FACEBOOK.
> 
> as far as rideshare the only company that will have a true Monopoly is Tesla.


Fox News: "This corona virus is a hoax, you see me scared?" Yesterday Fox News: "Ok this is serious, I take that back"


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> You'll see. You think this is bad? You have no idea whats coming our way if this man gets re-elected. Hell I think even Trump knows.


Stop it, I'm dying of laughter.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> Tesla owns 99% of the industries data. Within 5 years the network will be activated.


I can't speak for other states but in NYC its ATLEAST 10 years away. For autonomous to work in NYC every car would have to be autonomous. Construction, traffic, a million kids getting out of school, bikes. Tesla does not have the technology to go live in 5 years. If Tesla had that technology they would be live already.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> I can't speak for other states but in NYC its ATLEAST 10 years away. For autonomous to work in NYC every car would have to be autonomous. Construction, traffic, a million kids getting out of school, bikes. Tesla does not have the technology to go live in 5 years. If Tesla had that technology they would be live already.


It's not tech. It's data. They do. They can't. Regulations.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Do you understand that Trump is going to get us all killed? Do you have any idea how bad this man is at running the most powerful country in the world? We basically elected Charlie Sheen president. This man only cares about himself and his money. Corona virus is a biological weapon unleashed because of the idiot we call a president. He tries to bully the world but bullies never win. If this man gets elected again we will all die, if this virus doesn't kill us all first. The man is a terrorist.


Did you just say TRUMP unleashed this crap.... Omg please BAN this moron.... Before his ignorance rubs on someone ..



Giantsfan1503 said:


> You'll see. You think this is bad? You have no idea whats coming our way if this man gets re-elected. Hell I think even Trump knows.


Not If, when... Suck it up Buttercup


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

It's a disease worse than the Corona virus, that level of ignorance is shared by millions.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

jazzapt said:


> Spoken like a true Trump supporter. Gleefully repeating his racism.
> 
> True that Trump had nothing to do with the creation of the virus. But the US response to it is all his. Which from what I can tell was
> 
> ...


I don;t see any racism here, just another example of TDS.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> I don;t see any racism here, just another example of TDS.


TDS. The affliction suffered when you are actually able to see through the cheeto's BS.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> the Trump Plague.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

AngelAdams said:


> If you watched Fox News for an hr you would understand the brainwashing.


Is that all it takes? Just one hour watching FoxNoise to become brainwashed? Powerful stuff.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> Is that all it takes? Just one hour watching FoxNoise to become brainwashed? Powerful stuff.


The real brainwashing is on MSLSD


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> Is that all it takes? Just one hour watching FoxNoise to become brainwashed? Powerful stuff.


No, that takes years. One hr is enough to understand that it's not news. It's opinions and twisted truth mixed with flat out lies. 
they've started to clean their act with the rapist gone, but they still have a ways to go. They haven't even answered to the crimes they committed to "their" audience. 
they feed on humanities worst emotions and twist it to fulfill their agenda. 
watch the SHOWTIME mini series ' The Loudest Voice. ' pretty accurate and a damn good show.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

... This is like watching the aids patient calling the doctor sick.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Fox News: "This corona virus is a hoax, you see me scared?" Yesterday Fox News: "Ok this is serious, I take that back"


Fox NEWS is not NEWS. They have news segments. But the vast majority, is the closest thing to state run tv, and a propaganda machine the US has, legally.



Giantsfan1503 said:


> You'll see. You think this is bad? You have no idea whats coming our way if this man gets re-elected. Hell I think even Trump knows.


Evidently so did half the senate lol.



AngelAdams said:


> It's not tech. It's data. They do. They can't. Regulations.


https://www.tesla.com/autopilotThis model is obsolete now, but even in its infancy it's more powerful and accurate than a human. Tesla uses their cars to train it. It's not as much hardware anymore. It's data, and Tesla OWNS it ALL.



iamthenewguy123 said:


> ... This is like watching the aids patient calling the doctor sick.


Do elaborate.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

jazzapt said:


> Spoken like a true Trump supporter. Gleefully repeating his racism.
> 
> True that Trump had nothing to do with the creation of the virus. But the US response to it is all his. Which from what I can tell was
> 
> ...


TRUMP ALL THE WAY 2020!

Will support him strongly. If nothing else, just to watch the librards response. Priceless. &#128513;

Remember the Hillary supporters when they realized they lost? Never enjoyed watching disappointed as much as that night. Too cool. &#128077;


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> TRUMP ALL THE WAY 2020!
> 
> Will support him strongly. If nothing else, just to watch the librards response. Priceless. &#128513;
> 
> Remember the Hillary supporters when they realized they lost? Never enjoyed watching disappointed as much as that night. Too cool. &#128077;


You make 500k plus a year?
You own a home?
You own anything?
You lost. Your mentality is what got you here. 
trump did nothing but pass out money to democrats and republicans alike.
Keep being ignorant see where that get you. 
DTLA already looks like Mumbai. 
but I guess you like living in a corporatism.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Living in a corporatism? What does that even mean?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

AngelAdams said:


> You make 500k plus a year?
> You own a home?
> You own anything?
> You lost. Your mentality is what got you here.
> ...


Don't like it? Tough!

TRUMP IN 2020 ALL THE WAY!!
&#128184;&#127958;⛳&#127864;&#128755;&#127974;



AngelAdams said:


> You make 500k plus a year?
> You own a home?
> You own anything?
> You lost. Your mentality is what got you here.
> ...


It's working already! YES! &#128513;


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> Living in a corporatism? What does that even mean?


The US government. It's when corporations essentially become the government.
government (in itself) is a social system. Ours is designed to benefit the people. 
Over the last 40 plus years, we have slowly shifted that to benefit corporations. 
so now corporations control what our government does.
That has led to income inequality and the demise of the middle class. 
so in turn governments turns into corporations.
Running a government like a corporation is innately wrong. 
if you're a good corporation, you have no heart. 
and humans need heart. Because corporations remove the human aspect. 
math has no margins.



MiamiKid said:


> Don't like it? Tough!
> 
> TRUMP IN 2020 ALL THE WAY!!
> &#128184;&#127958;⛳&#127864;&#128755;&#127974;
> ...


You're hurting yourself. 
Im not trying to hurt you. I'm telling you, you have a knife in your back and you're going to bleed to death.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

AngelAdams said:


> The US government. It's when corporations essentially become the government.
> government (in itself) is a social system. Ours is designed to benefit the people.
> Over the last 40 plus years, we have slowly shifted that to benefit corporations.
> so now corporations control what our government does.
> ...


Don't think so.



AngelAdams said:


> The US government. It's when corporations essentially become the government.
> government (in itself) is a social system. Ours is designed to benefit the people.
> Over the last 40 plus years, we have slowly shifted that to benefit corporations.
> so now corporations control what our government does.
> ...


FOUR MORE YEARS!


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Don't think so.
> 
> 
> FOUR MORE YEARS!


Math would disagree.



MiamiKid said:


> Don't think so.
> 
> 
> FOUR MORE YEARS!


Keep it down. Your parents are sleeping.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

AngelAdams said:


> The US government. It's when corporations essentially become the government.
> government (in itself) is a social system. Ours is designed to benefit the people.
> Over the last 40 plus years, we have slowly shifted that to benefit corporations.
> so now corporations control what our government does.
> ...





AngelAdams said:


> Math would disagree.
> 
> 
> Keep it down. Your parents are sleeping.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Speak for yourself.


They can't hear me, I'm two cities over. Yours are right upstairs.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

When you grow up and learn to take care of yourself you won't be so concerned about corporations having a heart or the government making you feel all warm and fuzzy. That's not their job, and it never was. Their job is to stay out of your way so you can create your own success. That's what this country was founded on.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> When you grow up and learn to take care of yourself you won't be so concerned about corporations having a heart or the government making you feel all warm and fuzzy. That's not their job, and it never was. Their job is to stay out of your way so you can create your own success. That's what this country was founded on.


The governments job is to keep you safe, foreign or domestic.
An entity like Apple, amazon, Walmart, Microsoft. Cannot exist under our constitution.
they are a bigger threat to the American citizen and their way of life than Isis, Putin.... combined.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

AngelAdams said:


> The governments job is to keep you safe, foreign or domestic.
> An entity like Apple, amazon, Walmart, Microsoft. Cannot exist under our constitution.
> they are a bigger threat to the American citizen and their way of life than Isis, Putin.... combined.


Consider leaving this country. Venezuela, Cuba or North Korea would be better suited for you.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Consider leaving this country. Venezuela, Cuba or North Korea would be better suited for you.


You're an idiot. Learn your history, or be a fool in your future.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

AngelAdams said:


> The governments job is to keep you safe, foreign or domestic.
> An entity like Apple, amazon, Walmart, Microsoft. Cannot exist under our constitution.
> they are a bigger threat to the American citizen and their way of life than Isis, Putin.... combined.


Congratulations! You've qualified for the reject stack!
&#128075;&#128075;&#128075;&#128075;&#128075;&#128075;
&#128526;


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> The governments job is to keep you safe, foreign or domestic.
> An entity like Apple, amazon, Walmart, Microsoft. Cannot exist under our constitution.
> they are a bigger threat to the American citizen and their way of life than Isis, Putin.... combined.


Show me where they cannot exist under our constitution


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Congratulations! You've qualified for the reject stack!
> &#128075;&#128075;&#128075;&#128075;&#128075;&#128075;
> &#128526;


I'm not a Florida resident. Now that's America's reject stack.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> I'm not a Florida resident. Now that's America's reject stack.


Looking at your profile, you're right where you belong. Stay there.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> Show me where they cannot exist under our constitution


*We the People* of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defence, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordainand establish this Constitution for the United States of America.

corporations have done more to hurt the average citizen than any body of force in know human history. 
every time you eat a banana remember that.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

You make no sense. Every time I eat a banana I remember that without said corporation I wouldn't have that banana to eat. You still haven't showed me where the Constitution says corporations shouldn't exist.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> You make no sense. Every time I eat a banana I remember that without said corporation I wouldn't have that banana to eat. You still haven't showed me where the Constitution says corporations shouldn't exist.


That's because you don't know the history of the banana.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Actually I do, I saw a documentary the other day.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> Actually I do, I saw a documentary the other day.


When the constitution was written, corporatism was not a thing. Corporations actually manipulated it to become "person" in the eyes of the law. 
then corporations overthrew laws that prevent them from patenting a genome. 
then Pandora's box was opened. 
Monopoly laws Need not apply.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> When the constitution was written, corporatism was not a thing. Corporations actually manipulated it to become "person" in the eyes of the law.
> then corporations overthrew laws that prevent them from patenting a genome.
> then Pandora's box was opened.
> Monopoly laws Need not apply.


Makes sense that corporations should have a vote if they pay taxes. They contribute a lot to society, providing valuable products and services, also provide employment, research and development for drugs, technology, and everything else that makes our lives more sustainable and enjoyable. People like you like to demonize success.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Nina2 said:


> Lyfts ceo has tons of money and can easily pay the lawyers


You mean this guy?












dauction said:


> Yawn.. If anything Lyft is far stronger today then they were just 6 months ago.


I'm not saying Lyft's going anywhere but them being stronger now than 6 months ago is pure delusion.

The transportation industry as a whole is hemorrhaging right now.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> No, that takes years. One hr is enough to understand that it's not news. It's opinions and twisted truth mixed with flat out lies.
> they've started to clean their act with the rapist gone, but they still have a ways to go. They haven't even answered to the crimes they committed to "their" audience.
> they feed on humanities worst emotions and twist it to fulfill their agenda.
> watch the SHOWTIME mini series ' The Loudest Voice. ' pretty accurate and a damn good show.


Yeah and the idiots at CNN are so much better... One had the audacity to say he hoped Melania Trump got sick and died from this crap... What a Jackass.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> Makes sense that corporations should have a vote if they pay taxes. They contribute a lot to society, providing valuable products and services, also provide employment, research and development for drugs, technology, and everything else that makes our lives more sustainable and enjoyable. People like you like to demonize success.


A corporation has one agenda and one agenda only. 
By design if it's not growing, consuming, and shedding, it's dying.
A good corporation doesn't die or surrender.
Success has nothing to do with it.

I believe strongly in a capitalistic free market and private sector with a socialist democratic government. 
some might say checks and balances.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> A corporation has one agenda and one agenda only.
> By design if it's not growing, consuming, and shedding, it's dying.
> A good corporation doesn't die or surrender.
> Success has nothing to do with it.
> ...


You should move to a country that has that type of government.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Yeah and the idiots at CNN are so much better... One had the audacity to say he hoped Melania Trump got sick and died from this crap... What a Jackass.


That was not CNN, that was rick Wilson. A former republican strategist.
you are spreading "fake news"
I don't watch CNN, but looked into it just for you.
you're either a bot, or should rethink where you get your news.



iamthenewguy123 said:


> You should move to a country that has that type of government.


I thought I did!
Then I found out, nope you didn't move to a Democratic, capitalistic country. You moved to a corporatism. A term so underused that people mistake capitalism for the latter.



AngelAdams said:


> That was not CNN, that was rick Wilson. A former republican strategist.
> you are spreading "fake news"
> I don't watch CNN, but looked into it just for you.
> you're either a bot, or should rethink where you get your news.
> ...


Fascism with a logo.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

TX Uber Ant said:


> There is nothing stopping Lyft from filing for bankruptcy and starting a new company with a new name the very next day.


Huh? If they go bankrupt, either (a) their creditors will own all their assets (i.e., software, etc.,) and they would have to start completely from scratch and raise start up money all over again, or (b) they would have to restructure their debt and continue on as the same business with a long term plan to pay off their creditors.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

You said you prefer a socialist democratic government. Why would you move to America seeking socialism? If you are not from here and you don't appreciate the system we have, or what our founding fathers designed, then please leave. You throw out the word corporatism like you have a clue what you're talking about, so go ahead and give some specific examples of corporatism in America.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Huh? If they go bankrupt, either (a) their creditors will own all their assets (i.e., software, etc.,) and they would have to start completely from scratch and raise start up money all over again, or (b) they would have to restructure their debt and continue on as the same business with a long term plan to pay off their creditors.


They just load it with debt and start fresh with a new scam (idea)



iamthenewguy123 said:


> You said you prefer a socialist democratic government. Why would you move to America seeking socialism? If you are not from here and you don't appreciate the system we have, or what our founding fathers designed, then please leave. You throw out the word corporatism like you have a clue what you're talking about, so go ahead and give some specific examples of corporatism in America.


I don't think you understand what socialism is. 
im not going to go through 40 years of history and teach you case by case.
I can recommend sources if you like. 
from Exxon to Amazon it's right in front of you. You call them Warehouses and job, I call it corporate fascism and work camps with coffee makers. 
giving you just enough to taste freedom, but keeping you suckling at the titty for life.

Facebook knows more about you, than you do. That is power in the 21st century. 
you're living an analog existence in a digital age. 
weather you pick mms or snickers, or you pick directv over spectrum,
You come to realize the illusion of choice. 
and once choice is gone, fascism is all you have left.

anyways, I came back to this site to check a status, but amnow horrified by the ignorance.
Learn your history.
I'm out. 
good luck.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> They just load it with debt and start fresh with a new scam (idea)


Are you just making stuff up now? It doesn't work that way. If they are liquidated (i.e., they go through Chapter 11 bankruptcy), the creditors will own and liquidate the assets, so to "start fresh", they have to form a completely new corporation and raise capital all over again; this is extremely difficult on the heels of a bankruptcy, and it's beyond obvious that _very few_ people are going to think a new rideshare company would look like a good investment.  If they restructure (go the Chapter 13 route), they remain in business, but they have to have a court approve a long term repayment plan so that their creditors are at least partially repaid. They can't just easily "load up" with a pile of new debt if they're still paying off old debt on a restructuring plan approved by a Federal bankruptcy court.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Facebook has nothing on me, I have never had any social media account. Also, please please please please move to a different country.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Are you just making stuff up now? It doesn't work that way. If they are liquidated (i.e., they go through Chapter 11 bankruptcy), the creditors will own and liquidate the assets, so to "start fresh", they have to form a completely new corporation and raise capital all over again; this is extremely difficult on the heels of a bankruptcy, and it's beyond obvious that _very few_ people are going to think a new rideshare company would look like a good investment. :wink: If they restructure (go the Chapter 13 route), they remain in business, but they have to have a court approve a long term repayment plan so that their creditors are at least partially repaid. They can't just easily "load up" with a pile of new debt if they're still paying off old debt on a restructuring plan approved by a Federal bankruptcy court.


Lyft lost a billion dollars, Logan green got a 50 million dollar bonus. 
where do you think this money came from?



iamthenewguy123 said:


> Facebook has nothing on me, I have never had any social media account. Also, please please please please move to a different country.


Naa, 
Please please please never leave Arizona. Perfect state for you.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> Lyft lost a billion dollars, Logan green got a 50 million dollar bonus.
> where do you think this money came from?


Uber and Lyft got their money from investors, obviously. Many investors got in on what they thought was the ground floor of a _potentially_ booming business; they took their chances, and some cashed out early and made money, but many have lost money, or, rather, their losses will be finalized if they get out before the business becomes profitable.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> Lyft lost a billion dollars, Logan green got a 50 million dollar bonus.
> where do you think this money came from?
> 
> 
> ...


It used to be pretty great, but unfortunately too many people have come here from California. Now we're barely hanging on.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> Facebook has nothing on me, I have never had any social media account. Also, please please please please move to a different country.


And you're a fool if you think Facebook has nothing on you. Who you think runs the servers you wants Netflix on?
Or the servers that run any of your web activity? Who do you think has your spending patterns, your cousin ****ing law, google searches? Who?

Netflix owns your data. Amazons runs Netflix data. They own your data.
They all have your data. And they are all linked. 
time warner and charter and now spectrum
Directv hbo are now att 
Att is now spectrum.

your illusion of choice is crumbling in front of your eyes and you can't see it. You are hopeless. Stick to your turquoise jewelry and McCain museums.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> That was not CNN, that was rick Wilson. A former republican strategist.
> you are spreading "fake news"
> I don't watch CNN, but looked into it just for you.
> you're either a bot, or should rethink where you get your news.
> ...


Thx for the clarification... I saw it in passing on TV the other nite..and RICK WILSON Was speaking on CNN when he said it. So bot this and kiss my ....well you know....


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Uber and Lyft got their money from investors, obviously. Many investors got in on what they thought was the ground floor of a _potentially_ booming business; they took their chances, and some cashed out early and made money, but many have lost money, or, rather, their losses will be finalized if they get out before the business becomes profitable.


It used to be called a ponzie scheme. 
mid Lyft goes under, how much of his bonus will Logan have to give back?



Dekero said:


> Thx for the clarification... I saw it in passing on TV the other nite..and RICK WILSON Was speaking on CNN when he said it. So bot this and kiss my ....well you know....


Be carful, it's a mine field of false information that's designed to trigger a visceral reaction. Corporations use psy ops to trigger a specific agenda.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> And you're a fool if you think Facebook has nothing on you. Who you think runs the servers you wants Netflix on?
> Or the servers that run any of your web activity? Who do you think has your spending patterns, your cousin @@@@ing law, google searches? Who?
> 
> Netflix owns your data. Amazons runs Netflix data. They own your data.
> ...


You sound like a vegan college kid. There's an old saying, if you're conservative at the age of 20 you have no heart, if you're liberal at the age of 40 you have no brain. So hopefully you'll grow out of this phase.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> You sound like a vegan college kid. There's an old saying, if you're conservative at the age of 20 you have no heart, if you're liberal at the age of 40 you have no brain. So hopefully you'll grow out of this phase.


So being vegan is bad and being a college kid is bad? How far up your own ass are you? Those college kids are learning and growing. They know more of what's going on than your tired ass can fathom. 
and vegans, man oh man if I could I would. I idolize them. But I can't. I like meat too much.
So open your eyes to your own biases. But those can't exist in your world, because only you exist in your world.
You're an old fart living in Arizona driving Uber. 
maybe ask yourself where it went wrong?
Because you are the definition of a loser. Losers don't ask questions, but have all the answers.
Don't be a loser.
The more you know &#127752;


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> So being vegan is bad and being a college kid is bad? How far up your own ass are you? Those college kids are learning and growing. They know more of what's going on than your tired ass can fathom.
> and vegans, man oh man if I could I would. I idolize them. But I can't. I like meat too much.
> So open your eyes to your own biases. But those can't exist in your world, because only you exist in your world.
> You're an old fart living in Arizona driving Uber.
> ...


Wow I'm so glad everyone is at home and bored... I haven't seen this much self rightous Bullshyt in months... Go do your online courses and aleve us of your intelligence... Please


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

You call it learning and growing, I call it indoctrination. I haven't met too many smart college kids. And no, I'm not the only person that exists in my world, that would make me a narcissist. I am, however, disgusted by liberalism and resent people like you that try to force it down this country's throat by constant activism, name calling, lies, and shaming of conservatism.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Wow I'm so glad everyone is at home and bored... I haven't seen this much self rightous Bullshyt in months... Go do your online courses and aleve us of your intelligence... Please


I'm not just bored, I am ****ing bored. I'm converting my rental property to my new wood shop and house for my friend, and only have one guy working, so it's taking forever. I've been doing nothing for a month, now I can't leave..



iamthenewguy123 said:


> You call it learning and growing, I call it indoctrination. I haven't met too many smart college kids. And no, I'm not the only person that exists in my world, that would make me a narcissist. I am, however, disgusted by liberalism and resent people like you that try to force it down this country's throat by constant activism, name calling, lies, and shaming of conservatism.


Stop going by labels. Everything you just said is a twisted propaganda based views on everything. 
I can dissect your verbiage and pin point talking points and biases. 
I even threw in a few digs at your profile posted city with specific trigger points that would make you feel a specific way. 
this is called psy ops.

this entire conversation was in a way, my way of creating a visual template to coming to a state of "woke"

see what I did there?
That word enraged you, didn't it?
Guess what?. That word invokes different feelings in different cultures and classes too.
This is psych 101.
If you go back and re read the entire conversation and stop and pay attention to my verbiage following yours you will see the pattern. 
but you won't. 
so you will stay an angry Uber driver in Arizona. Your children and their children's children will make the same mistakes and follow the same patterns.
See, you're mad again. 
you've forgotten your points, should of been taking notes.
I'm like a rollercoaster.

you're thinking this guys crazy. 
am I?
Or am I just woke?


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

I think you're an idiot. I know you think you're smart, but you're not. I've got underwear smarter than you. You people in California should have your own internet that doesn't mix with the rest of the world. I also hope the border wall wraps around your state.

See what I did there?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> I think you're an idiot. I know you think you're smart, but you're not. I've got underwear smarter than you. You people in California should have your own internet that doesn't mix with the rest of the world. I also hope the border wall wraps around your state.
> 
> See what I did there?


No, because I don't have loyalties to "California" my loyalties lie with humanity. 
you have biases. 
reality is, if California (the fifth, largest economy in the world) leaves the Union, you would have to start selling turquoise out your Uber, to make payments on your double wide. You know that, right?
I'm not pretending to be smart. I'm giving you a breakdown as simple as possible.

Even then you're taking it as an insult. 
no matter what I say, you're programmed to hate me, because I'm a vegan? From California? Liberal?
Yet you know nothing about me. 
you have asked zero questions. Only provided answers to unasked questions.
Remember what I said about not being a loser?


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Yes I have asked questions, and you were not able to provide an answer. Remember?

And no I don't hate you, I just hate everything you stand for. You are a poison.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> Yes I have asked questions, and you were not able to provide an answer. Remember?
> 
> And no I don't hate you, I just hate everything you stand for. You are a poison.


What question, didn't I answer?
Did I not answer it, or did you not accept my answer?
You don't know what I stand for, you have not asked me a singular question that could help you form an accurate image of me, my personality, nor biases.

And yes, I have near perfect photographic memory. I remember everything, that's my biggest problem.
There, now you know something about me.
and, no. It's not what you have.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

I do know what you stand for, you have stated it! You stand for democratic socialism. And I asked you where the Constitution bans corporations, you gave a non-answer... And I asked you for specific examples of corporatism in American government, you weaseled your way out of that one too.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Sampson10 said:


> Awe, look another case of Trump Derangement Syndrome. The Chinese Virus has nothing to do with MAGA POTUS. I hope you are ok this November when we give him 4 more years of KAG.


We didn't "give" him 4 years to begin with. He lost the popular vote by almost 3 MILLION votes, in a process he himself said "was a disaster for a democracy", the Electoral College. History has an uncanny way of righting wrongs, let's hope that happens sooner, rather than later.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> We didn't "give" him 4 years to begin with. He lost the popular vote by almost 3 MILLION votes, in a process he himself said "was a disaster for a democracy", the Electoral College. History has an uncanny way of righting wrongs, let's hope that happens sooner, rather than later.


Without the electoral college states like new York and California would have all the say, our founding fathers saw what a disaster that would be.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> I do know what you stand for, you have stated it! You stand for democratic socialism. And I asked you where the Constitution bans corporations, you gave a non-answer... And I asked you for specific examples of corporatism in American government, you weaseled your way out of that one too.


I did, corporatism as a concept didn't exist when the constitution was written. 
but in the opening lines it states provide for the common defense.
Nothing has killed more Americans than corporatism. Making it unconstitutional. 
95% of Americans are in favor of legalizing marijuana. Yet the government doesn't echo that. What it echos are corporate interest. 
that's corporatism. Disguised as democracy.
Your ideology Is not wrong, you've just been molded into the perfect "citizen" perfect for your region that is.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Your facts and figures are totally made up. Nowhere near 95% support legalizing marijuana. If you're gonna make stupid claims like that at least back it up with a source so you can blame that stupid comment on someone else. And give me a specific example of "Americans killed by corporatism"


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> Without the electoral college states like new York and California would have all the say, our founding fathers saw what a disaster that would be.


You're bred to hate Ca and Ny, yet if you had the money you'd live there wouldn't you?
Guess what, you can. You'd just be giving up your lifestyle. 
we don't have that much room, you see.
So you hate Californians and New Yorkers. Because you're struggling and it's all their fault. Grrr them ******s with their kale. 
reality is, you're too busy fighting each other while people like trump are ****ing you with no lube and telling you Uncle Sam did it.
Do you remember where trump came from? Lol



iamthenewguy123 said:


> Your facts and figures are totally made up. Nowhere near 95% support legalizing marijuana. If you're gonna make stupid claims like that at least back it up with a source so you can blame that stupid comment on someone else. And give me a specific example of "Americans killed by corporatism"


Google it. 
anyones that died of insulin deficiency. Lol there's one.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Why do you think I can't afford to live in California? You guys already have one of the biggest homeless populations in the world, proving I can afford it. But I would never ever want to live there regardless of the money. I can't stand the culture.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> Why do you think I can't afford to live in California? You guys already have one of the biggest homeless populations in the world, proving I can afford it. But I would never ever want to live there regardless of the money. I can't stand the culture.


What culture? California has more diversity of culture than any place on earth. You literally turn a block and you're in a different country.
Why do you hate California?



iamthenewguy123 said:


> Why do you think I can't afford to live in California? You guys already have one of the biggest homeless populations in the world, proving I can afford it. But I would never ever want to live there regardless of the money. I can't stand the culture.


16,000 children die a day of hunger.
Dass alotta bambino

Chiquita

Monsanto

PG&e

Amazon

You know how many people committed suicide from the actions Amazon has taken on respect to their own marketplace?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

losiglow said:


> It's true. Not to make this political but Trump will win. Joe has neither the mental prowess nor the aggressiveness that Trump does. His record isn't good either. Trump and the GOP are going to rip it apart.
> 
> I'm divided on the prospect. However, it's a near forgone conclusion that we're looking at 4 more years with Trump. There's certainly a chance Biden could eek it out but it's pretty slim.


Biden wins by electorate college, but Trump wins populist vote. Now that would be awesome to end all this dumb as anti- Electoral college crap to rest.

But I think Trump going to win.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

It's literal terror and psychological torture. 
yet it's not illigal. Hmmmm interesting.



DriverMark said:


> Biden wins by electorate college, but Trump wins populist vote. Now that would be awesome to end all this dumb as anti- Electoral college crap to test.
> 
> But I think Trump going to win.


Populist or popular vote? Lol. Cuz he will definitely win the populist vote. Them ppl is crazy.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

I didn't think it was possible to be dumber than a vegan. I'm sorry you fell for everything Bernie told you. You should go live at the bottom of the ocean so you can get away from all the evil corporations.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> It's literal terror and psychological torture.
> yet it's not illigal. Hmmmm interesting.
> 
> 
> Populist or popular vote? Lol. Cuz he will definitely win the populist vote. Them ppl is crazy.


Typing in bed on the phone lol


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> I didn't think it was possible to be dumber than a vegan. I'm sorry you fell for everything Bernie told you. You should go live at the bottom of the ocean so you can get away from all the evil corporations.


Bernie was the best chance you ppl had. Lol. Now more of the same. More corporate buy backs. Bigger wealth gap, fatter, sicker, poorer population. Oh yeah you're living the dream buddy.



DriverMark said:


> Typing in bed on the phone lol


Lol figured.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

For the most part Reagan was a pretty good president, but unfortunately he put an end to the insane asylums, now people like you are allowed to walk around.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> I didn't think it was possible to be dumber than a vegan. I'm sorry you fell for everything Bernie told you. You should go live at the bottom of the ocean so you can get away from all the evil corporations.


What's your strife with vegans? The more vegans there are the less meat they will make and the less meat they will make will lead to less CO2 which will lead to longer period of time I can keep eating meat.
Ahh I figured that run on sentence will make sense to you.
More vegans= me eating meat
Less vegans= everyone eating meat = planet
&#128165;



iamthenewguy123 said:


> For the most part Reagan was a pretty good president, but unfortunately he put an end to the insane asylums, now people like you are allowed to walk around.


Now you're just teasing me.

So STFU on vegans.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Why are vegans such a sore spot for you? Is your idol a vegan but you're so disappointed in yourself because you recognize they have more willpower and intellectual capacity than you?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> Why are vegans such a sore spot for you? Is your idol a vegan but you're so disappointed in yourself because you recognize they have more willpower and intellectual capacity than you?


No, it's because it's the most nonsensical fear they've capitalized on. Like you hate them lol. It's interesting to me how the brain works. In order to understand something, you have to look at it, in its most primitive actual form.

For me personally, it's a texture thing. Nothings come close to meat texture for me, so that's why I haven't given it up.

for you, I'm trying to understand why you hate vegans.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Because people that don't eat meat can't be trusted. They are liberal snakes, they don't bathe, and spread their sick disease to others. They are like rodents.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> Because people that don't eat meat can't be trusted. They are liberal snakes, they don't bathe, and spread their sick disease to others. They are like rodents.


Lol. Ty, you made my night. Just got some Del taco. dark Phoenix is on hbo. Good luck bud.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Surprised you're supporting the del taco corporation.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> We didn't "give" him 4 years to begin with. He lost the popular vote by almost 3 MILLION votes, in a process he himself said "was a disaster for a democracy", the Electoral College. History has an uncanny way of righting wrongs, let's hope that happens sooner, rather than later.


Bah you lost.... Get over it... The electoral college is how it's done suck it up Buttercup. Might make it easier when you lose again in November.... Bahahahhaa


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

AngelAdams said:


> Two more weeks and lyft should be gone. I have a feeling so are all our lawsuit winnings.


"Fake new..prediction". Neither of these slave masters are going anywhere anytime soon


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

It never ceases to amaze me how I have been following on this board for a couple of years, yet every once in a while a "Well-Known Member" pops up outta nowhere with an avatar I've never seen. We have a really good buffer of occasional Well-Known Members.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Dekero said:


> While I hate the way LYFT does business .. I do make 20-30% of my income from them monthly so I do hope they survive....


Anyone saying they are going under doesn't understand how public companies work. Neither is going anywhere for a while.

My opinion is that Uber will crush Lyft in valuation due to several factors:

1. Uber has many, many different operations worldwide
2. Lyft is buying market share but those people will leave the second an Uber ride is less expensive
3. Lyft does not give AF about drivers. Typical board room attitude, "we pay them, they will work regardless of conditions."
4. Uber has some loyalty due to continuing to pay surge rates and providing time/direction for rides

Look at what Lyft has done in Nashville, dropping rates to .45c but paying from the time you accept the ride. This is ridiculous, yet some people actually still wait in the airport line.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Anyone saying they are going under doesn't understand how public companies work. Neither is going anywhere for a while.
> 
> My opinion is that Uber will crush Lyft in valuation due to several factors:
> 
> ...


Look at it this way. Uber is Walmart, lyft is target. Neither has any actual value. They own data but it's a minuscule amount.
the only sector that is capable of profit is food delivery. Even then it's not the delivery part that's profitable, it's the food.
So unless these companies pull a miracle out their ass, they're both done.
I personally feel the name Uber will survive, but kind of like how ATTs not rlly ATT lol


----------



## GumballWaterson (Jan 17, 2020)

AngelAdams said:


> Look at it this way. Uber is Walmart, lyft is target. Neither has any actual value. They own data but it's a minuscule amount.
> the only sector that is capable of profit is food delivery. Even then it's not the delivery part that's profitable, it's the food.
> So unless these companies pull a miracle out their ass, they're both done.
> I personally feel the name Uber will survive, but kind of like how ATTs not rlly ATT lol


*Personal Ride Share* may become a reality in some Local markets. Maybe with 3 or 4 drivers in an area sharing a work load. The software has already been offered, but lawsuits by Uber stopped the offers. Small or individual software developers can not afford the Lawsuits and have settled.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

GumballWaterson said:


> *Personal Ride Share* may become a reality in some Local markets. Maybe with 3 or 4 drivers in an area sharing a work load. The software has already been offered, but lawsuits by Uber stopped the offers. Small or individual software developers can not afford the Lawsuits and have settled.


Yup, it just takes time to reshape mentality. So the AI will slowly make it efficient. I hope I'll see full automation in my lifetime. 
unless the world explodes that is lol


----------



## GumballWaterson (Jan 17, 2020)

AngelAdams said:


> unless the world explodes that is lol


Maybe not to far off! After this world crisis is over one of two things may happen: World peace and unity or More likely greed with an eventual world war III.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

GumballWaterson said:


> Maybe not to far off! After this world crisis is over one of two things may happen: World peace and unity or More likely greed with an eventual world war III.


Ehh I'm more worried about natural disasters.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

This thread is a great example of

"Stupid people do stupid people things."


----------



## Fletch2020 (Mar 23, 2020)

Sampson10 said:


> Awe, look another case of Trump Derangement Syndrome. The Chinese Virus has nothing to do with MAGA POTUS. I hope you are ok this November when we give him 4 more years of KAG.


The only chance of this tool remaining president is if the elections are called off. Biden is horrible as well, but a little more reasonable versus the Don, who is a disgrace to humanity as well as those who support him.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Fletch2020 said:


> The only chance of this tool remaining president is if the elections are called off. Biden is horrible as well, but a little more reasonable versus the Don, who is a disgrace to humanity as well as those who support him.


Lol....feel the bern?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> This thread is a great example of
> 
> "Stupid people do stupid people things."


Here comes daddy to set me right. &#128049;


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> Lol....feel the bern?


U


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Fletch lives, but not in reality. Trump will be here for another five years and the country will continue to get better.

I don’t really understand all the hate and anger when things in America have been going better than ever. But, I guess if you’re just an angry person, being mad and pissed off at the world for eight years is OK.

it is pretty funny, all of the wasted time, false accusations, drama, outrageous claims and yet the liberals still lose every time. They’re like little energizer bunny’s that haven’t realized they are on the wrong side of history.


----------



## Ozzone (Feb 23, 2019)

jazzapt said:


> Spoken like a true Trump supporter. Gleefully repeating his racism.
> 
> True that Trump had nothing to do with the creation of the virus. But the US response to it is all his. Which from what I can tell was
> 
> ...


But China OWNS THE VIRUS

Remember this. Remember also that China lies all the time about their activities or hides them.

1) The COVID-19 infection victim was first discovered in Wuhan, China in November 2019. At a food market just 300 yards from the top-secret state-run biolab that specializes in viruses. Coincidence?

2) China covered up the severity of the infection for several weeks after the breakout in Wuhan. Coincidence?

3) China did not lock down Wuhan during the Chinese New Year celebration in which millions visited Wuhan for the celebration while the infection rate was growing. Coincidence?

4) China did not lock down airports (in time) and thousands of infected people flew all over the world. Coincidence?

5) Chinese government has accused our military of creating the virus. It's called PROJECTION. Coincidence?

To blame this virus on anyone else, or to use it as an excuse to criticize someone else, is ludicrous. China owns this 100%. Calling it the Chinese Flu is no more racist than it was with the Spanish Flu. Only racists try to make it a racial issue.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Fletch lives, but not in reality. Trump will be here for another five years and the country will continue to get better.
> 
> I don't really understand all the hate and anger when things in America have been going better than ever. But, I guess if you're just an angry person, being mad and pissed off at the world for eight years is OK.
> 
> it is pretty funny, all of the wasted time, false accusations, drama, outrageous claims and yet the liberals still lose every time. They're like little energizer bunny's that haven't realized they are on the wrong side of history.


Wealth gap is bigger than ever. 60% of Americans live paycheck to paycheck. 
individual opportunity and free market all but gone.
Trump would be great if he wasn't you common New York con man. 
plus, we're having this conversation on a site dedicated to road slaves. So life's not that great.


----------



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> OP is functionally illiterate, just like his Forever President.
> Lyft has 3 bln in cash.
> 
> Uber is going Under.
> ...


I think you got this all wrong. Peter Thiel's (Trump's tech go to guy) venture capitalist firm owes a big chunk of Lyft.



Ozzone said:


> But China OWNS THE VIRUS
> 
> Remember this. Remember also that China lies all the time about their activities or hides them.
> 
> ...


The scientist, you know the ones who actually do the work, develop appropriate names that better describe them then a location in a country. Your first point is simply a garbage conspiracy theory to deflect blame. Many American epidemiologist have visited that location and know the scientist. It may be restricted, like our laboratories, but it is not "top secret". On to your second point, the Chinese government typically covers up anything that might threaten their rule. So coincidence to what? The third point only reflects the reality that virtually all countries did not initially take the virus seriously. Once they became aware they clamped down. Again, that China did not lock down airports is very similar to how we reacted. As for the later point, you are doing exactly what you accuse them of doing. Hint: Correlation is not causation. I have zero use for garbage conspiracy theories. They are for third world countries. Here is a little hint: _Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity._


----------

